# Anus Kings!!!!!!!!



## Sydney (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello,
My names Sydney and I'm in a band called Anus Kings. It's kinda not really a band since we are only two people. So let me rephrase that, I'm in a "duo" called Anus Kings. Anywho....... We've been a band since 2006 and we've never really toured due to lack of funds and what nots. But now were getting a bit more serious and planning a summer U.S tour to promote our second album. I know this fits in the "Music" section but it feels a bit more like a project to me. Please check us out! : http://anuskings.tumblr.com/ All our music is free, and if you dig it or just want to be nice and happen to have a Facebook page please stay in touch with us there: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Anus-Kings/193854984053047

We'll be announcing our tour dates soon, unless something terrible happens.... And it prolly will Since I'm planning to fund the entire tour with my EBT card. But anyways... If you know of any cool folk punk friendly venues or houses you could recommend that would be great. We can't tour without places to play. If you took the time to read this, Good for you! We could really use alot of help since it is going to be our first tour. 

_Thanx_


----------



## bryanpaul (Feb 27, 2012)

GO SUNNY!!!! YOU ROCK...........luh dat shit


----------



## Sydney (Feb 27, 2012)

One more thing, if any of you hobos actually sit and watch the the entire youtube clip, please ignore the shit I said about hopping trains. I was about 13 in the video, and I don't wanna hear any shit from anyone because of something I said when I was 13. I could barely spell my name at that age.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 20, 2012)

your band is awesome, can i use it in a punk nomad youtube video?


----------

